# SOD issues?



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

First off I wanted thank the cyanogenmod team for an awesome build release. It shouldn't have been released but I am so thankful... that said don't take this as another complaint thread.

I'm having some aweful SOD issues (sleep of death). It happens all the time, wifi on or off and also when charging. Once I turn the screen off it won't come back. It doesn't happen every time though. Very similar to the sod issues that the Nook had.. is it just me, a bad install or is it common?


----------



## dave99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had it a couple of times. None yet since changing the min CPU to 384 mhz.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Might be something to the clock speed. Mines in the 4-500 range and I've never had the SOD issue. Try upping the minimum speed and see if that helps. Stock its like 192 might be too low to pull it out of sleep.

LLR00717


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you wake it up? Mine seems to have gone to sleep of death and I can't get it to come back on.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Hold down the power + home buttons until it resets.

Also, don't use the power button to put it to sleep helps. Just let it go to sleep on it's own.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

dave99 said:


> I've had it a couple of times. None yet since changing the min CPU to 384 mhz.


what app do you use to change the CPU?


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Hold down the power + home buttons until it resets.
> 
> Also, don't use the power button to put it to sleep helps. Just let it go to sleep on it's own.


Ah, thanks. It worked.


----------



## dave99 (Oct 8, 2011)

rzkma said:


> what app do you use to change the CPU?


I'm using cpu master, I think set-cpu is another common app.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Wasn't set cpu included with CM7?


----------



## tedmundson (Oct 15, 2011)

How did you adjust the clock speed mine will not bring up the screen with the radio buttons all I see are cancel and a small white bar


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

tedmundson said:


> How did you adjust the clock speed mine will not bring up the screen with the radio buttons all I see are cancel and a small white bar


you need to use an app.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Wasn't set cpu included with CM7?


is it? how do i access it? haha


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok maybe not. I see set cpu is a purchased app.

It'd be in your list of apps if you have it.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

Sleep of death is certainly happening to me as well.

I'm getting it whether I hit the power button to kick it into sleep or let the pad itself go to sleep. Either way, half the time it goes to sleep I can wait a few minutes, and there's no life.

I'm testing raising my min cpu at the moment to see if that helps. Will report back. Just letting you know you're not alone in that one. It's the only real show-stopper bug I've found so far.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

SOD and wifi have been the main issues for me.

I think I've fixed both now.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

Same here. I'm testing it out with 384mhz.
how about you?


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

bah, double posted for some reason.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

rzkma said:


> Same here. I'm testing it out with 384mhz.
> how about you?


this has been working great for me.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried raising my minimum and i got into a bootloop, but the weirdest kind. I would get into android and within 15 seconds it would lock and reboot. logcat was no help either


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

so did raising the minimum to 384mhz work for everyone? i am using an app called softlock which has worked perfectly no sod since i turned it on. But if it just need a simple 384mhz minimum adjustment ill do that.


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

im using cpu master works well but wont set on boot its set at MIN 594 max 1620,my wifi works perfect at home but at my friends it FC sometimes,besides me dropping it alls working perfect,thanks CM


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

So far no SOD's here. Min 384, max 1620.

Mine will do 1800 and my wife's 1900, but I don't need the extra speed and would prefer to make the battery last a little longer until they improve that.


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep, minimum 384 seems to solve my issue as well.

I set up a sleep-specific profile for this and it works nicely, that way I can keep my scaling a bit steeper while in-use. I also cranked my sleep time up to 10 minutes before it auto-sleeps, to prevent constant switching when I walk away from the pad for a minute. Might crank that down to 5 minutes, but so far so good.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

"ncinerate said:


> Yep, minimum 384 seems to solve my issue as well.
> 
> I set up a sleep-specific profile for this and it works nicely, that way I can keep my scaling a bit steeper while in-use. I also cranked my sleep time up to 10 minutes before it auto-sleeps, to prevent constant switching when I walk away from the pad for a minute. Might crank that down to 5 minutes, but so far so good.


Is that true for overnight? Wakes after sleeping all night?


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Set to 384 min last night no SOD so far.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be surprised if 384 wasn't the min cpu setting in the next update.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I usedcpu master to set my minimum to 384 and then put the touchpad down while I ate dinner. 30 minutes later and I had SOD so this didn't fix it for me.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

sandman said:


> I usedcpu master to set my minimum to 384 and then put the touchpad down while I ate dinner. 30 minutes later and I had SOD so this didn't fix it for me.


Try setting it to 596. Or just keep upping it from 384 until it works. The min clock speed seems to be the issue.

LLR00717


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Been using my TP constantly since I flashed CM7 and never had a SOP. Then, as I go to post this I think, "I should check right now though...". Of course. My first SOD. :android-smile:


----------



## angellsl (Oct 14, 2011)

ncinerate said:


> Sleep of death is certainly happening to me as well.
> 
> I'm getting it whether I hit the power button to kick it into sleep or let the pad itself go to sleep. Either way, half the time it goes to sleep I can wait a few minutes, and there's no life.
> 
> I'm testing raising my min cpu at the moment to see if that helps. Will report back. Just letting you know you're not alone in that one. It's the only real show-stopper bug I've found so far.


Use the soft key to let it sleep manually, press center key to wake up, avoid power button when possible.
there is a goto sleep option for the notification bar in cm 7 setting


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

"jstafford1 said:


> Try setting it to 596. Or just keep upping it from 384 until it works. The min clock speed seems to be the issue.
> 
> LLR00717


Thanks I have upped it to 432. Is this likely to cause any problems?


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

I was having SOD issues immediately after enabling lock screen.

Probably not related, but it happened like 4 times in 3 hours.

Disabled the lock screen again, hasn't happened since.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So do all these CPU things cost money? Or is there a free one I can use? I haven't had a sod happen to me yet, but I might as well make it so I can get the most out of my battery

Alright, just found CPU master.. now I'm suppose to change it to min384 max1620??
cause the default is min192 max1188. What exactly is this doing? I'd assume the smaller numbers means less power is being used?


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> So do all these CPU things cost money? Or is there a free one I can use? I haven't had a sod happen to me yet, but I might as well make it so I can get the most out of my battery
> 
> Alright, just found CPU master.. now I'm suppose to change it to min384 max1620??
> cause the default is min192 max1188. What exactly is this doing? I'd assume the smaller numbers means less power is being used?


Well essentially, what you are doing is making the minimum cpu clock 384mhz instead of 192mhz which will cause it to use more power, but maybe not put it in such a low cpu state that it will not be able to wake from. Raising the max is the exact same, but opposite, you are overclocking it to 1.6ghz, you don't need to mess with the max if you don't want to. It might cause instability issues. Default clock speed of the cpu is 1.5ghz though.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

+1

The higher you set either min or max, the more battery you'll use.

As long as you leave the min at a low number, you should be safe. If you have to go over 500 and still have SOD, this setting probably isn't helping.

300/384 is a common min setting I have on two other devices. I suspect 384 will be the new min so I'd change that whether you have SOD's or not.

No reason to change the max unless you want more power.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Considering there are times the device is awake and showing 192, couldn't we just set a screen off profile at 384 or whatever and that way we get the most from the battery while awake?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also everyone try setting wifi sleep policy to never. This has stopped the bug for me. I changed it to the default when screen is off and immediately got the sleep of death. Try and report back.

Edit: obviously try keeping wifi on after setting it to never and see if that keeps it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> Considering there are times the device is awake and showing 192, couldn't we just set a screen off profile at 384 or whatever and that way we get the most from the battery while awake?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I think you need to find out what fixes it for you first (min cpu setting) before you try profiles.

FWIW, I just had another SOD so min cpu of 384 doesn't completely fix it for me, but does help a lot.


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

My solution sounds a little different than some. I've just been turning off the screen with the power button and not letting it sleep on its own. To power on I have only been using the power button. Haven't had a sod since doing it this way.

Update: I did end up getting a few but have since installed setcpu and put minimum up to 384. No sod's since.


----------



## skwid (Oct 15, 2011)

CyanogenMod Settings > Performance Tweaks > CPU Settings > Min/Max CPU Frequency doesn't have any options available when I select the dropdown, so I had to download and use SetCPU. So far min 384 didn't work for me. Will try a higher clock now.

I also can't find where to change the Wifi Sleep Policy and Disable lockscreen. I feel like my build is missing some stuff, lol.

Another thing to consider: are your TP's SOD when off the charger or on? So far mine has always been on the charger when it happens. I'm gonna try it off.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Settings.... wireless... wifi... press menu button and chose advanced.


----------



## skwid (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahh I see, the Menu Button gives you a secret passage. Thanks! haha


----------



## JohnnyLawRWB (Oct 17, 2011)

mrandyp said:


> I was having SOD issues immediately after enabling lock screen.
> 
> Probably not related, but it happened like 4 times in 3 hours.
> 
> Disabled the lock screen again, hasn't happened since.


Same problem here, didn't start until I enabled lock screen.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm trying softlocker based on another member's recomendation, and so far seems to work. It's a short-term work around - keeps the TP in partial wake lock when screen is off and SODs appear to be foiled. (I have the stock lock screen disabled, PIN lock enabled, and am using widget locker as my lock screen.)

Since the TP is already rather battery inefficient anyway, this seems like an easy alternative until a release w/better battery behavior is released. Worth a look.


----------



## macdonaldj2 (Jul 26, 2011)

not sure where to post, but my touchpad died, I went to turn it on today or pull it out of sleep nothing happened, tried to reset it and nothing. A screen came up with a usb icon then a battery icon, figured I would charge it, so it's plugged in but that battery icon doesn't go away and the screen doesn't turn off? Has anyone had this happen to them?

P.S. alright...so it just booted into CM7...phew


----------



## ne0phyte (Oct 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8519-How-to-install-jonprys-SOD-fix


----------

